# Time lapse-Serra da Estrela



## amarusp (3 Dez 2012 às 23:51)




----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2012 às 00:54)

Está muito bom


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2012 às 11:36)

Espectacular


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2012 às 11:46)

Boas imagens.
Não sei bem porquê, mas esta técnica de captação\apresentaçao das imagens é como que..."mágica".


----------



## CptRena (4 Dez 2012 às 12:05)

Paisagens fantásticas. Muito bem captado


----------

